# Finally...I Found My New Fur-Baby😄



## Laker4Life (Feb 27, 2014)

Finally...found our fur-baby. In the beginning we wanted a healthy male. We went to see the puppy and he was so adorable & playful. I had the opportunity to meet his beautiful,loving mom, and sister. We played with them both and fell in-love. We are now bringing 2 fluffs home in 2 wks:chili::cheer::cheer:. They are 6 1/2 mos. We are so excited!! The breeder said they are show quality, and she's willing to help me show them. I was told that you can't spay or neuter a show dog, so my biggest concern is keeping them separated when she goes into heat. Can a show dog get microchipped? We have gone shopping for them and bought lots of fun things. I still have a few more items to get, but I need your help. The Breeder has them on Bil-Jac Puppy food. I heard some dog foods may cause more tear staining due to dyes. Any suggestions would be appreciated. What's a good White Shampoo & Conditioner? Do I need to supplements for the puppies? What's a good tear stain product? :ThankYou: in advance...


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Congrats! Are you sure you want siblings though? If you really get hit by the show bug, it doesn't make a whole lot of sense to start with siblings, if you think you eventually want to breed later on. 

The biggest thing to make sure of bringing them both home is that they are not totally dependent on each other. Have them sleep in seperate crates, etc - you will really run into problems if they are so bonded with each other, they cannot be apart without a lot of drama. 

Show dogs can be microchipped

Keeping one (or both) penned and in different rooms is the best way to prevent an accidental breeding when the girl goes into heat.

Does the breeder show? If not, you might need to have someone else evaluate your pups to see if they are show quality or not. Techinically, any dog with full AKC registration can show, but it's whether they meet the breed standard or not that will determine how successful they are in the show ring.

Some 'newbie' show mistakes to avoid - do not take your show dog to the groomer. If you need help with nails, ok but stay there while they do it. Groomers are notorious for cutting the hair on the muzzles and doing a baboon butt and you can't present a nice picture if the muzzle and back skirt is shaved. 

Shampoo/conditioner will depend on the coat - not one products works for everyone. I use Chris Christiansen Spectrum 10 on my dogs as my 'staple' product and you can order little sample packs to try it, which definitely helps! There are some human products you can try also - just do a search here on the forum and it will bring up a lot of threads about shampoo/conditioners. 

You do not need to supplement your puppies if they are on a high quality kibble. 

Check to make sure their baby teeth are all out, if not, you'll have to have those removed. That can increase staining. If they are done teething and you need their faces whiter for the show ring, you can try using Angel Eyes.

Also, no clothes on your show coats, it causes matting and breakage. Same with harnesses - I haven't had a harness on one of my dogs in 7 years, LOL. I use a satin padded show lead

I'm so glad you are giving showing a try! Let me know if you need any help or have any questions and I know Carina will help you also. Did you get any pics of your new babies?


----------



## BeautifulMaltese (Dec 4, 2013)

Congratulations! I don't know anything about the rules for dogs who will be shown but there are many here who show so I'm sure someone can help answer those questions. What has the breeder said? They certainly should be able to guide you if they are offering to help you show these dogs.

Lots of great food choices. I have used Wellness, but with the new puppy I'm following the breeder's preference and feeding Fromm. All a matter of preference and everyone does have an opinion on food! Just do your homework, make sure it is indeed a premium food (nothing from the supermarket!).

Good luck, it's great if you have found a breeder to mentor you,


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

Congratulations!! What breeder did your babies come from?
Do you have any photos? You must know we love photos on this site. =)


----------



## Laker4Life (Feb 27, 2014)

bellaratamaltese said:


> Congrats! Are you sure you want siblings though? If you really get hit by the show bug, it doesn't make a whole lot of sense to start with siblings, if you think you eventually want to breed later on.
> 
> The biggest thing to make sure of bringing them both home is that they are not totally dependent on each other. Have them sleep in seperate crates, etc - you will really run into problems if they are so bonded with each other, they cannot be apart without a lot of drama.
> 
> ...


Thank you for responding;At this point I am not thinking about breeding, I will definitely keep the siblings away from one another, don't want any mistakes. Showing seems like it can take up a lot of time, so I will definitely have to think about it now. They have separate crates and a large play yard to play in when were outdoors. I hope they will be alright in separate crates. Yes the breeder is a show breeder. She told me not to cut their hair if I want to show them and just do the nails. She said they are still teething, so I will look into that as well. Yes I have a few pics I will try to upload them. Thank you so much for your help.


----------



## Laker4Life (Feb 27, 2014)

BeautifulMaltese said:


> Congratulations! I don't know anything about the rules for dogs who will be shown but there are many here who show so I'm sure someone can help answer those questions. What has the breeder said? They certainly should be able to guide you if they are offering to help you show these dogs.
> 
> Lots of great food choices. I have used Wellness, but with the new puppy I'm following the breeder's preference and feeding Fromm. All a matter of preference and everyone does have an opinion on food! Just do your homework, make sure it is indeed a premium food (nothing from the supermarket!).
> 
> Good luck, it's great if you have found a breeder to mentor you,


Thank you...the breeder and I had a brief conversation about showing the puppies, I wasn't sure if this was something I wanted to do, so I really didn't ask a lot of questions, she just stated if I wanted to show she would teach me. Thanks again.


----------



## Laker4Life (Feb 27, 2014)

puppydoll said:


> Congratulations!! What breeder did your babies come from?
> Do you have any photos? You must know we love photos on this site. =)


Thank you...my puppies came from Thluka Maltese. I have a few photos that I will try to upload. Thanks again.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

bellaratamaltese said:


> Congrats! Are you sure you want siblings though? If you really get hit by the show bug, it doesn't make a whole lot of sense to start with siblings, if you think you eventually want to breed later on.
> 
> The biggest thing to make sure of bringing them both home is that they are not totally dependent on each other. Have them sleep in seperate crates, etc - you will really run into problems if they are so bonded with each other, they cannot be apart without a lot of drama.
> 
> ...


:goodpost::thumbsup: your getting the best advise from someone who knows what she is talking about.
how exciting your going to be soooooo busy:wub:, take some pictures I'd love to see them


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

You probably have no idea of how hard it is for a male to be anywhere near a female who is in heat. Keeping them separated will drive him crazy. I strongly suggest that you do not purchase siblings who you intend to keep intact. Both of them will suffer greatly when she is in season. You will never be able to breed them, because they are siblings. Honestly, please give careful reconsideration to selecting siblings. I am sorry to say, but, I would also give serious thoughts about a breeder who recommended you do so. It doesn't seem to me that your goal is to show, only to have a pet. I have done what research is available on the breeder. I certainly would not condemn her, but you need to be clear on what you want...a pet, or a show dog? From what I have read, you really just want a pet. I am not the smartest person to offer advise, but I hope you will seek advice from others before you dive into getting siblings who you won't neuter.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Looking forward to seeing pictures!

Sylvie, not all males go nuts with a bitch in heat. Now Carina's DoDo, total nutcase when girls are in heat but the intact males I've had, not a problem. No screaming or carrying on and they sleep crated in the same room. So it's not a total recipe for disaster! 

Showing is a lot of work but when I joined this forum in 2006, I was a total novice pet owner and then decided i wanted to get into showing. It has been a big commitment but my daughter and I truly enjoy it!


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

Good luck whatever you decide. Show coats take a lot of time to care for. You are going to have two in that coat. I have one and it helps me keep it to that small number.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Laker4Life (Feb 27, 2014)

Sylie said:


> You probably have no idea of how hard it is for a male to be anywhere near a female who is in heat. Keeping them separated will drive him crazy. I strongly suggest that you do not purchase siblings who you intend to keep intact. Both of them will suffer greatly when she is in season. You will never be able to breed them, because they are siblings. Honestly, please give careful reconsideration to selecting siblings. I am sorry to say, but, I would also give serious thoughts about a breeder who recommended you do so. It doesn't seem to me that your goal is to show, only to have a pet. I have done what research is available on the breeder. I certainly would not condemn her, but you need to be clear on what you want...a pet, or a show dog? From what I have read, you really just want a pet. I am not the smartest person to offer advise, but I hope you will seek advice from others before you dive into getting siblings who you won't neuter.


 Thank u for your advice. My breeder has explained everything to me as far as spay/neuter, she just stated if I wanted to show she would help me. I have no intentions on breeding my pups, especially with them being siblings. I do want a pet, but would love to experience showing as well. I have a few weeks to think about it. Thanks again.


----------



## Laker4Life (Feb 27, 2014)

Ann Mother said:


> Good luck whatever you decide. Show coats take a lot of time to care for. You are going to have two in that coat. I have one and it helps me keep it to that small number.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


 Thank u


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Congrats !!! I generally am pretty opposed to placing littermates together. There is something called littermate syndrome. You can face some real behavioral consequences and yes intact siblings adds another layer to the equation that could be best avoided by just waiting until your first pup is older. 

I would love to see you come out to the shows. Please let me know if I can help. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Laker4Life (Feb 27, 2014)

CloudClan said:


> Congrats !!! I generally am pretty opposed to placing littermates together. There is something called littermate syndrome. You can face some real behavioral consequences and yes intact siblings adds another layer to the equation that could be best avoided by just waiting until your first pup is older.
> 
> I would love to see you come out to the shows. Please let me know if I can help.
> 
> ...


Thank you Carina for all your advice. I am learning something new everyday.


----------



## Laker4Life (Feb 27, 2014)

*My Fur-babies*







hope I uploaded the pics correctly.


----------



## Laker4Life (Feb 27, 2014)

*My Fur-baby (Male)*


----------



## Laker4Life (Feb 27, 2014)

*My Fur-babies*


----------



## BeautifulMaltese (Dec 4, 2013)

Pretty babies !


----------



## Laker4Life (Feb 27, 2014)

BeautifulMaltese said:


> Pretty babies !


Thank u...


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

If you are indeed interested in showing, why not have someone independently evaluate the both of them for show quality potential. If one is better suited for show, spay or neuter the other to keep as a pet. But you have also been given some sound advice here from two top breeders about keeping siblings. It can cause issues.


----------



## Laker4Life (Feb 27, 2014)

pammy4501 said:


> If you are indeed interested in showing, why not have someone independently evaluate the both of them for show quality potential. If one is better suited for show, spay or neuter the other to keep as a pet. But you have also been given some sound advice here from two top breeders about keeping siblings. It can cause issues.


Thank you, I appreciate the advise.


----------

